# Christ is never loved—until sin is loathed.



## Blueridge Believer

(Thomas Watson, "The Doctrine of Repentance")

A true penitent is a sin-loather. If a man loathes that 
which makes his stomach sick, much more will he loathe 
that which makes his soul sick! It is greater to loathe 
sin—than to leave it. The nauseating and loathing of 
sin, argues a detestation of it. 

Christ is never loved—until sin is loathed. 

Heaven is never longed for—until sin is loathed. 

When the soul sees its filthiness, he cries out, "Lord, 
when shall I be freed from this body of death! When 
shall I put off these filthy garments of sin—and be
arrayed in the robe of Your perfect righteousness! 
Let all my self-love be turned into self-loathing!"

We are never more precious in God's eyes—than 
when we are lepers in our own eyes! 

The more bitterness we taste in sin—
the more sweetness we shall taste in Christ!

Eze 36:31 Then shall ye remember your own evil ways, and your doings that [were] not good, and shall lothe yourselves in your own sight for your iniquities and for your abominations


----------



## jsup

This is a wonderful devotional. I'll never forget my pastor asking the church a few weeks ago why Christians tolerate many of their sinful habits. Some answered by saying that it's because we as Christians like our sinful ways too much. But I thought, "No, I don't like every sin I commit. The reason I ignore them is because I don't hate them with a passion." Thanks for putting this up. It made me remember something I should be thinking about more often.

_The fear of the Lord is to hate evil;_ ~ Proverbs 8:13a


----------



## ReformedWretch

I hate sin, I must hate it more though!

Thanks


----------

